# Nearly the end....



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

of the first day of Ohio's constitutional carry and so far there are no shootings in the news. The story of the shooting at the Tuttle Mall is in regard to an incident that happened over the weekend.

I hope this peaceful trend continues.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Criminals who know they are likely surrounded by those legally carrying..... will do nothing.


..........


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> of the first day of Ohio's constitutional carry and so far there are no shootings in the news. The story of the shooting at the Tuttle Mall is in regard to an incident that happened over the weekend.
> 
> I hope this peaceful trend continues.


None of the States that adopted constitutional carry has had a problem with gunfights in the streets, or any of the other lies spread by the left. I remember when it took effect in Arizona, every time I made a traffic stop the driver would happily advise me that they were carrying. This often led to a conversation about personal preferences, and what was the "best" EDC pistol. It was just, no big deal.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There was one shooting at East Livingston and I-70 this morning. The past few weeks the headlines were full of shootings and fatal traffic accidents. We were having a lot of incidents of drive-by shootings and road rage or just plain shooting while driving incidents in Columbus and the surrounding 'burbs. Laws against shooting guns inside city limits and shooting people period have done nothing to stop our current gunfights in the streets.

Yesterday our gov Mike DeWine signed a bill to allow teachers to carry guns after they have undergone 24 hours of training.









Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine signs law to arm teachers with 24 hours of training


Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine signed a bill to lower the minimum number of training hours for teachers who carry guns in their classrooms.



www.dispatch.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I believe Indiana is about to go full wild west shortly as well.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

every state to ever go CCL /CCP noticed a drop not increase in crime 

the "blood will run in the streets " chicken little garbage we hear every time is just baloney , A lie proven a Lie more than 50 times as each state went CCL/CCP then as 25 more states went Constitutional Carry


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The blood was already running in the streets. DeWine just leveled the playing field. 

Somewhere I've got one of those things that will blow a lung out of a body. It may become my new travelling companion.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> The blood was already running in the streets. DeWine just leveled the playing field.
> 
> Somewhere I've got one of those things that will blow a lung out of a body. It may become my new travelling companion.


well I have news for you , it won't blow the lungs out of a raccoon so you better aim better.

yes , crime was already an issue , gangs , drugs and crazies 

this lowers the barrier to entry for people to carry and protect themselves


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> well I have news for you , it won't blow the lungs out of a raccoon so you better aim better.


I am aware of that. My name ain't Biden.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I am aware of that. My name ain't Biden.


yeah , Fenix ammo ran with it get you some blow the lungs out ammo 9mm 147gr FMJ 
they hate Joe Biden and sell FJB shooting jerseys

they have a question before you can buy ammo , did you vote for Joe Biden if you say yes it tells you your too stupid to buy ammo


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 111259


side note the steel cased Winchester stuff in 9mm doesn't like Pmags but does ok in the metal lipped Glock factory mags 
it seemed like a good deal at basically 13 dollars a box when all the other stuff was 20 a box of 50
but it didn't function well in the the Pmags which we run a lot of because they work fine with brass ammo and I was buying them at 10 dollars a mag in a deal I got instead of 25 , when you drop mags in the dirt and on concrete in training and competition you beat up mags so dropping lighter 10 dollar mags that clean easy vs dropping a heavier 25 dollar mag well costs add up


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 111259


Gosh that's funny. What if its a butt shot?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 111259





JRHill02 said:


> Gosh that's funny. What if its a butt shot?




your lungs are extracted by order of the supreme commander for not popping out on their own, just roll over and be their statistic all ready


they don't want to hear better than 80% of people survive pistol GSW that is why so many are alive to be repeat offenders.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JRHill02 said:


> Gosh that's funny. What if its a butt shot?


Then it’s a brain blower-outer.


----------

